# Warhammer Small-Talk



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Hiho Warler !

Es gibt immer so Momente die man einfach mit jemanden teilen muss in War.

Vielleicht hat man grad 4 Gegner aufeinmal im Sc getötet, irgendeinen eintrag für den man lange gebraucht hat oder
endlich das lang ersehnte Souverän-Set vollbekommen. 

Aber was wenn keiner on ist? keiner deiner freunde spielt war? 
Und was ist wenn es gerade 3:00 Morgens ist und im Ratschlag channel es keine sau intressiert?

Jaaa.. dann komm her und post es einfach rein !

Einfach alles reinschreiben rund um Warhammer Online.


MfG


----------



## patrick02 (20. April 2010)

Ich bin kurz davor meinen Account nach 1 1/2 Jahren zu reaktivieren  ich kann mich aber irgendwie nicht da zu durchringen...Mir fällt das "lezte Argument";D Vielleicht kann mich jemand ja überzeugen


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Änliche situation hab ich auch grad.
Bin am überlegen alle meine chars zu löschen und ganz neu anzufangen, vllt sogar andere fraktion. 

Werd aber nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen ..

mach das am besten auch.. einfach nochmal ne nacht drüber schlafen.


----------



## Carpot (20. April 2010)

Habe meine Acc erst letztens reaktiviert und bereue nichts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das beste: ich habe meine freundin auch noch überreden können damit an zu fangen.


----------



## XXI. (20. April 2010)

Hab ich dämlich mit einem Acc gemacht auf dem ich nen Level 33 Char hatte...

Jetzt hab ich nen Slayer neu angefangen und der is zack auf Level 20...


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Ich wollte vllt Kotbs rerollen. dafür muss ich aber meinen heiler git auf lvl 35 löschen und meinen Cb auf 33 ..

man man man, das wird hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertorius90 (20. April 2010)

hey patrick02 

hatte die gleiche situation hab warhammer nach den release 3 monate gespielt, dann aufgehört und vorgestern wieder angefangen 

und jetzt machts mir wieder übelst spaß! fast sogar mehr als am anfang, vor allem durch das marken-system hab ich jetz noch mehr motivation mich mit meinen feuerzauberer ins rvr-gefecht zu stürzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab auch schon wieder mit ein paar netten leuten gelevelt von daher glaub ich ist auch die community nach wie vor 1A! 

würd dir raten auch wieder anzufangen und wenns nur erstmal in monat ist die 13 Euro (ist ja auch nicht die welt) sinds auf jeden fall wert!


----------



## wiligut (20. April 2010)

Darf ich auch Frustmomente reinschreiben? Wir haben gestern mit ner zugegeben spontanen Gildengruppe 3 Stunden am Boss 5 im GdG rumgemacht und und sind im einzigen vernünftigen Versuch kurz vorm Sieg am Enragetimer gescheitert. Wir haben zwar alle in verschiedenen Gruppen schon mal alle 8 Bosse geschafft, aber das hat uns eher noch mehr frustriert.


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Darf ich auch Frustmomente reinschreiben?



Natürlich darf man auch dass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (20. April 2010)

Spielt jemand zurzeit auf einem Mac und kann somit bestätigen, das Warhammer Online reibungslos mit dem Mac-Client sich spielen lässt?


----------



## Thoraros (20. April 2010)

Öhm, ein Bekannter von mir meinte, dass der Mac-Client von Mythic mehr oder weniger optimal läuft, also auf Niedrig/Normal läuft es wohl einwandfrei, jedoch kannste wohl nicht alles aufdrehen. Einfach mal Testversion runterladen.


----------



## Dominau (20. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spielt jemand zurzeit auf einem Mac und kann somit bestätigen, das Warhammer Online reibungslos mit dem Mac-Client sich spielen lässt?



Hab mal mit einem gespielt der den mac client hat. er sagt es könne sich nicht normal auslogen und auf den desktop kann er auch nicht.
ist auch noch nicht so lange her.
aber so unterschreiben kann ich das nicht, habs nochnicht getestet.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (21. April 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spielt jemand zurzeit auf einem Mac und kann somit bestätigen, das Warhammer Online reibungslos mit dem Mac-Client sich spielen lässt?



mein kleiner Bruder hat sich bei mir zumindest noch nicht beklagt.
Ich selbst kann es aber nicht beurteilen, weil ich auf ner Windose spiel.

Weiß nicht ob die Seite was taugt, geht aber um Warhammer auf Mac
http://sites.google.com/site/osxhammer/de-1


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. April 2010)

MHm vllt kann ich das ja mal hier reinschreiben XD

Ich will iwas rerollen hab bloß keine vorstellung was.... obwohl doch, es sollte kein heiler sein ^^ 
Hatte nen Hexenjäger im Auge, kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie sich der so spielt??

Danke im vorraus!


----------



## Thurgom (21. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich wollte vllt Kotbs rerollen. dafür muss ich aber meinen heiler git auf lvl 35 löschen und meinen Cb auf 33 ..
> 
> man man man, das wird hart
> 
> ...



Würde ich nicht machen, wenn dir noch etwas an den Chars liegt.

Für einen Monat zahlt man 14€. Wenn man sich ein neues Spiel kauft, für 10€, macht man quasi 4€ Gewinn, da man einen Monat kostenlos spielen kann.
So habe ich das auch gemacht... denn warum sollte ich einen Char löschen, wenn ich Geld sparen und einen komplett neuen Account erstellen kann ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carpot (21. April 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> MHm vllt kann ich das ja mal hier reinschreiben XD
> 
> Ich will iwas rerollen hab bloß keine vorstellung was.... obwohl doch, es sollte kein heiler sein ^^
> Hatte nen Hexenjäger im Auge, kann mir vllt jemand sagen wie sich der so spielt??
> ...



Also ich habe auch wieder mit einem WH angefangen. Naja, er spielt sich wie ein Melee DD ^^ Ich persönlich mag ihn sehr gerne (alleine wegen seines Aussehens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), in Gruppen lässt er sich auch gut spielen und man hat einige Optionen beim Stil.


----------



## Ghornat (21. April 2010)

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen mit Warhammer angefangen, hatte mir das Spiel vor 2 Jahren gekauft aber nicht gespielt, wegen World of Warcraft.

Habe endlich WoW gelöscht und meinen Account eingefroren.

Letzten Sonntag konnte ich zwei Kumpels überreden mit War anzufangen. Da wir zurzeit alle Urlaub machen, machen wir Lan Party seid Sonntag und sind nun heute Nacht auf Stufe 20 aufgestiegen. Gleich das Reittier gekauft und losgeritten :-)..

Warhammer ist ein Klasse Spiel, warum habe ich es nicht früher schon gezockt? :-)

Ich bin stolz auf meinen Titel "der Zahnfleischkriecher", den habe ich mit meinem Feuerzauberer auf Stufe 3 bekommen im Szenario :-)..

Falls den Titel keiner kennt, den schaltet man frei, wenn man 5 Spieler unter 5% Hp abschlachtet ^^..

Lg Ghornat


----------



## Ordischa (21. April 2010)

ich habe war jetzt auch noch 1 1/2 jahren wieder angefangen und meinen alten char gelöscht und gleich die seite gewechselt und mir einen neuen char erstellt. es macht mir richtig laune und mein wow account wurde erstmal gelöscht.


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2010)

Wie oft dropt eig. dieser Epic rucksack? hab ihn grad 2 mal in einem sc droppen sehn, voher NIE!
leider keinen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (21. April 2010)

Wenn ich privat wieder etwas mehr Zeit hab, plane ich auch wieder einzusteigen (auch wenn ich das schon ewig plane).
An Rerollen denke ich aber nicht. Immerhin warten ein RR59 Schwarzork mit Full-Invader und da Jungz auf mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hm... ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich bei meinem Abschied sowas gesagt hab wie: "Wenn ich wiederkomme gibts vielleicht schon die erste Add-On-Ankündigung/neuen Content".
Is schon eine Weile aus. Ich hab mich offenbar trotzdem schwer getäuscht :-B


----------



## wiligut (21. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wie oft dropt eig. dieser Epic rucksack? hab ihn grad 2 mal in einem sc droppen sehn, voher NIE!
> leider keinen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Der Rucksack droppte mal eine Zeitlang in Zusammenhang mit einem Event. Eigentlich sollte der jetzt meines Wissens gar nicht mehr droppen!?

Wegen neuem Content/Add-on usw.: Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass motivierender und vor allem funktionierender Content wichtiger ist als die schiere Masse. Insofern freue ich mich sehr auf die Hauptstadtänderungen. Das ist für mich auch neuer Content.


----------



## Pymonte (21. April 2010)

Seitdem letzten Patch (also heutige Wartungsarbeit) gibt es bei den Endmobs in den PQ wieder die Mörder-anzeichen und es dropt wieder Feuerwerk. Außerdem gibts einige Mobs, die zu den Events gehören, plötzlich wieder auf den Servern.

Entweder steht ein neues Event an (schließlich ist der Eventslot abgelaufen) oder man hat nun endlich alle Eventdaten fest ins Spiel integriert und verhindert so das ständige hoch und runterfahren der Server bei den Events (für die Implementierung)


----------



## Wolfner (21. April 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Wegen neuem Content/Add-on usw.: Ich bin ja immer noch der Meinung dass motivierender und vor allem funktionierender Content wichtiger ist als die schiere Masse. Insofern freue ich mich sehr auf die Hauptstadtänderungen. Das ist für mich auch neuer Content.



WAR glänzt nun aber nicht unbedingt mit "schierer Masse" bei seinen Erweiterungen :-B
Es ist leider genau das andere Extrem und das ist wie ich denke genauso ein Problem. Besonders für die Spieler, die schon seit Release dabei sind...


----------



## patrick02 (21. April 2010)

So ich habe meinen Account reaktiviert und alle meine Chars gelöscht. Ich wollte einen neu Anfang


----------



## Dominau (21. April 2010)

Gibt doch addon ankündigungen. also nichts ofizielles.. aber es gibt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:



> So ich habe meinen Account reaktiviert und alle meine Chars gelöscht. Ich wollte einen neu Anfang



hab ich gestern auch gemacht, wenn du auf drakenwald ordler spielst, können wir ja mal zusammen etwas spieleN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thurgom (21. April 2010)

Warum löscht ihr nur die Chars... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd ich nie verstehen sowas. Ausser man weiß wirklich zu 10000%, dass die Klassen einem überhaupt nicht gefallen...

Hab js schonmal geschrieben. Neues Spiel = 10€ + 1 Monat kostenlos. ! Monats.Abo in WAR = 12.99€ -> man macht 3€ Gewinn, wenn man eh von 0 anfangen will.


----------



## Martok (22. April 2010)

Sertorius90 schrieb:


> vor allem durch das marken-system hab ich jetz noch mehr motivation mich mit meinen feuerzauberer ins rvr-gefecht zu stürzen


kann mir jmd mehr über dieses markensystem erzählen??


----------



## Carpot (22. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> hab ich gestern auch gemacht, wenn du auf drakenwald ordler spielst, können wir ja mal zusammen etwas spieleN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*meld* Hexenjäger auf Drakenwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Warum löscht ihr nur die Chars...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, ich war nach langer zeit mal wieder aktiv. Und ich hatte keine ahnung was ich machen soll. Mit lvl 35 einfach wieder reinzu kommen mit 0 ahnung..
da hatte ich keine lust drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. April 2010)

Carpot schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch wieder mit einem WH angefangen. Naja, er spielt sich wie ein Melee DD ^^ Ich persönlich mag ihn sehr gerne (alleine wegen seines Aussehens
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub ich level dann mal los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carpot (22. April 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Auf welchem Server bist? ^^


----------



## wiligut (22. April 2010)

Martok schrieb:


> kann mir jmd mehr über dieses markensystem erzählen??



Du hast bei jedem getöteten Gegner die Chance Marken gedroppt zu bekommen, die du dann gegen Rüstungs-Setteile eintauschen kannst. Die Qualität der Marken hängt vom Rufrang des getöteten Gegners ab. Weitere Möglichkeiten Marken zu erhalten sind Stadtdeffs bzw. Eroberungen sowie die Instanzen aus Step2 des Stadtkampfs. Außerdem gibts für Gebietslocks welche. 

Die Marken lassen sich im Verhältnis 5 zu 1 runterbrechen, sprich aus zB einer Invasormarke bekommst du 5 Eroberermarken usw.

Seit dem letzten Patch gibts außerdem neue Waffen die ebenfalls über Marken bezahlt werden, diese Marken gibts nur in Szenarien. Eine verschmolzener Insignie (die man in Abhängigkeit vom Glück in 1-3 Insignien zerbrechen kann) erhält am Ende jeder Teilnehmer, Embleme erhält man in Abhängigkeit vom Erfolg des Szenario. Bei voller Punktzahl (500) gibts 6 Embleme, bei 400 Punkten gibts 5 usw. bis mindestens 1 Emblem wenn man unter 100 Punkten bleibt. Im offenen RvR gibts leider nur eine Insignie wenn man eine Burg einnimmt

Das könnte man jetzt noch ewig weiter ausführen und erklären, ich denke aber für nen Überblick reichts


----------



## Pymonte (22. April 2010)

Anmerkung: die Waffenmarken gibt es auch bei Burgenbelagerungen und im Haupstadtkampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

Ich hasse es. Im t1 RvR werde ich als ordler ständig gezergt und sc's gehn nicht auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und trotzdem macht es spaß mit meinem Kotbs rum zurennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carpot (22. April 2010)

hab noch nie nen kotbs gespielt. kann mir mal wer den mund bisl wässrig machen pls ^^


----------



## Ordischa (22. April 2010)

aber im t1 ist meistens was los finde ich. jedenfalls bei uns auf carroburg. es macht riesen laune mit meinem sigmar mitten im getümmel zu stehen. 


wenn mich einer sucht. ich bin meistens alleine unterwegs ( leider ) ordthelm heisst der kleine sigmar


----------



## Pymonte (22. April 2010)

es ist auf beiden Server viel im T1 los. War gestern Abernd erst auf Carroburg mit nem Twink und dann auf Drakenwald mit meinem Main (Wälzer Einträge komplettieren). Bis 23 Uhr war das T1 auf beiden Server gut gefüllt, es waren viele Leute unterwegs... ich war richtig erstaunt (und damit es nicht heißt, das sind nur Trial Spieler, da waren einige Level 11er und die Fraktionsgilde enthält auch sehr viele über Level 10ner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Carpot (22. April 2010)

Geht's langsam wieder bergauf mit War? Würde mich freuen. Vllt. haben ja doch ein paar ihren trial in einen full acc umgewandelt.


----------



## Thoraros (22. April 2010)

Jup, mit Warhammer geht es wieder bergauf ... ABER es gibt eine neue Ankündigung richtung Bretonia also Content siehe Patchnotes.

Achja http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1078


----------



## Thurgom (22. April 2010)

Carpot schrieb:


> hab noch nie nen kotbs gespielt. kann mir mal wer den mund bisl wässrig machen pls ^^



Hmm, wenn du auf Gruppensupport stehst, dann kann ich das ^^

- +10% mehr Chance auf kritische Nahkampftreffer / Heilung / usw. wenn du blockst, für die ganze Gruppe ! (skillbar)
- +15% größere Heals auf alle in der Gruppe, über Aura (skillbar)
- Resi-Aura, eine der wichtigsten Dinge in diesem Spiel, wenn man viel open-PvP betreibt
- auch ein sehr guter PvE-Tank (dank diverser Skills / Taktiken)
- kann richtig gespielt auch ein guter Offtank sein
- hat durchaus einiges an CC : Mezz, Root, Snare, Knockdown, Knockback

und ein paar mehr Dinge, aber das sollte reichen.


----------



## Carpot (22. April 2010)

Thurgom schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn du auf Gruppensupport stehst, dann kann ich das ^^
> 
> - +10% mehr Chance auf kritische Nahkampftreffer / Heilung / usw. wenn du blockst, für die ganze Gruppe ! (skillbar)
> - +15% größere Heals auf alle in der Gruppe, über Aura (skillbar)
> ...



Danke dir, habe mir gerade einen erstellt, schaun wa ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (22. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> naja, ich war nach langer zeit mal wieder aktiv. Und ich hatte keine ahnung was ich machen soll. Mit lvl 35 einfach wieder reinzu kommen mit 0 ahnung..
> da hatte ich keine lust drauf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ging mir genauso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab das sogar 2 mal gemacht, jeweils nach längerer Abwesenheit. Der Weg ist manchmal auch das Ziel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die "Lotro Schule" nenn ich das einfach mal


----------



## C0ntra (22. April 2010)

Was mich gerade nervt ist, das die Ordnung es grade nicht auf Drakenwald gebacken bekommt das Land der Toten zu locken, möchte endlich weiterleveln mit meinem Löwen Twink. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber dann müssen es eben die Destrusen ausbaden, denn ich zerge die gerade reihenweise mit meinem Erzi um. Einzelne, 2er oder 5er Gruppen, alles dabei, 17 Kills und 2 Standarten bisher! Den Chat würde ich gerne lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: Nein, ich schäme mich nicht, waren auch rr70+ dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2010)

ist mir auch schon aufgefallen das die ordler auf drakenwald selten die ldt freischalten. schade eig. find die nämlich richtig geil.
gerade das champ grinden bringt einiges.


----------



## Churchak (22. April 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Was mich gerade nervt ist, das die Ordnung es grade nicht auf Drakenwald gebacken bekommt das Land der Toten zu locken, möchte endlich weiterleveln mit meinem Löwen Twink.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmmm da muss ich wohl mal zu dir in die Lehre gehn ^^
Wobei ne bleib lieber debuff - Heiler wobei so richtig zufrieden bin ich da auch ned irgendwie kack ich immer in der heilleistung massiv ab gegenüber anderen Erzis muss wohl auch dazu über gehn stumf einfach nur heal zu spamen ^^


----------



## C0ntra (22. April 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> hmmm da muss ich wohl mal zu dir in die Lehre gehn ^^
> Wobei ne bleib lieber debuff - Heiler wobei so richtig zufrieden bin ich da auch ned irgendwie kack ich immer in der heilleistung massiv ab gegenüber anderen Erzis muss wohl auch dazu über gehn stumf einfach nur heal zu spamen ^^



Ende war bei 21 Kills in Folge, meine Bestmarke bisher, hrhr.

Ich hab mir jetzt ein "Set" zusammengebastelt, wenn mal ein Heiler im SZ oder so gebraucht wird, sind bisher aber nur lila Items, die ich auf der Bank rumliegen hatte. Hab mich ja nie für die Heiler Sets interessiert, die Heilleistung geht aber in Ordnung finde ich. Ich wechsle nur die Taktiken und die Items, Rufskills/Fähigkeiten umskillen geht zu sehr ins Geld und komme auf 28% Krit Heal und ein bissl über 700 WK. Das sieht zwar wenig aus, aber so sehr ins Gewicht fällt es nicht, hab auch schon über 300k geheilt im SZ, hängt halt davon ab, ob der Heal von dir vor den anderen Heilern durchkommt, Überheiltes geht nicht in die Statistik ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So bin ich auch sehr flexibel, da ich ganz fix von Heilung auf Schaden wechseln kann.
Debuffs/CC sollte jeder Erzi nutzen, nur Grp Heal spammen macht keinen Erzi aus, das können andere ja auch besser.^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. April 2010)

Carpot schrieb:


> Auf welchem Server bist? ^^


Carroburg... Bin mir aber mit dem WH noch nicht so sicher ^^


----------



## Churchak (22. April 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> hängt halt davon ab, ob der Heal von dir vor den anderen Heilern durchkommt, Überheiltes geht nicht in die Statistik ein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo einer seits freuts mich ja wenn nen Healsigmarit mit mir in grp ist,anderseits ärgerts mich immer wenn meine Heilung im Nichts verschwindet weil die Sau wieder schneller war. ^^
Bin ja am überlegen mal die Tatik im debuff Baum zu skilln die Balance um 0,5 sec Castzeit runtersetzt um so mal besser/schneller auf Weise Magie zu kommen und dem Sigi dank insta grp Heal mal zuvor zukommen aber irgend wie bräucht ich eh jetzt schon 5 Taktikplätze mit der neuen Taktik wärns dann 6. ^^


----------



## Dranikus (23. April 2010)

abend so hab mir mal einen teil der beiträge hier durchgelesen... und irgendwie hat mich das warfieber gepackt
hab war als es erschien kurz mal angespielt aber dann aus privaten-gründen wieder aufgehört...

Und ja ich weiss diese frage wurde bestimmt schon 1 Mio. mal gestellt aber lohnt sich der wiedereinstieg in War ?
Wenn ich das mit anderen MMo´s vergleiche kommt ja meist die Antwort: "versuchs einfach mal" aber meist is es so das man den highlvl hinter her hetzten muss und das liegt mir nicht wirklich 
Also kurz gefragt kann man sich in War zeit lassen und das Spiel "geniesen " oder ist man dann nicht mehr als ein laufendes blümchen ?


----------



## Ênthroned (23. April 2010)

Es kommt drauf an, wie du War genießen möchtest. Also ich habe im März auch wieder angefangen, mit der Trial Version und bin eben anders an die Sache rangegangen. Damals wollte ich gegen meine Spielernatur, zu schnell zu, zu viel. RvR und Scenarios zur Vergasung und dank der lags habe ich schnell die Lust verloren. Jetzt spiele ich eher langsam, renne durch die Gegend und schaue mir die Orte an. Wirklich gelevelt habe ich bisher nur durch RvR, Zwecks dem Einfluss. Frust kommt trotz verlorenen Gefechten bei mir nie auf, da ich keinen Wert darauf lege jeden EP-Punkt mitzunehmen.

Natürlich wirst du auf die Art und Weise immer hinterherhängen. Viele Spieler mit denen du dich in einem Tier arangiert hast, leveln schneller als du und sind nach ein paar Tagen "weg", Levelgruppen sind in Sachen RvR Einfluss ein "no-go", wenn man jeden Einfluss auf 100% bringen möchte. Auch im Tier 4 dauert das Set-farmen recht lange an, weshalb du natürlich lange brauchst um wirklich Anschluss zu finden. Aber mit einer netten Gilde, welche dich trotz ein wenig Equiprückstand zu Raids mitnimmt ist das alles kein Problem. Ich denke jeder definiert Genuss anders, ich jedenfalls genieße das langatmige Spiel mehr, als die Hetzerei von einst.


----------



## Ordischa (23. April 2010)

ich für mich kann nur sagen das mir WAR wieder richtig Spaß macht. Am Anfang, also vor 1 1/2 Jahren, habe ich meinen Char fast nur über PVE gelevelt. Und das ging mir recht schnell auf den Keks. Das kann ich in allen anderen MMo's auch haben. Aber das wollte ich ja nicht. Jetzt habe ich wieder angefangen und am Anfang ein bisschen PVE gemacht aber jetzt mache ich fast nur noch PVP, also Szenarien und ORvR. Und damit zu leveln macht eine riesen Gaudi. Es geht subjektiv genauso schnell wie mit PVE und ich glaube die Belohnungen die man über RR bekommt sind besser als die PVE Sachen. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.

Man muss natürlich das Glück haben das man einen schönen KT erwischt oder eine gute Gruppe mit der man auch eine Chance hat. Und man muss sterberesistent sein. Aber das habe ich mit meinem Sigmar langsam gelernt. Und ich habe endlich verstanden das ich besser bin wenn ich heile als wenn ich Schaden machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und seitdem ist der Sigmar richtig schön


----------



## wiligut (23. April 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> jo einer seits freuts mich ja wenn nen Healsigmarit mit mir in grp ist,anderseits ärgerts mich immer wenn meine Heilung im Nichts verschwindet weil die Sau wieder schneller war. ^^



Da sagste was, geht mir mit meinem Schamie und den JDK auch so. Ich spiele deshalb gerne mit nem DD Jünger aus unserer Gilde, der heilt nur ab und zu mal bisschen mit und rezzt mich. Das funzt aber auch nur mit ner guten Gruppe (die leider viel zu selten zusammenkommt). Als die Woche mal alle ihre unterequipten Twinks spielen wollten und ich der einzige Heiler war kam schnell Frust auf

Ansonsten fallen mir auch immer wieder Schamies auf (bei Erzis ist das sicher net anders) denen ihr decurse-skill total unbekannt zu sein scheint. Irgendwie bin ich immer der einzige der die Flüche runternimmt.

@C0ntra
Spielst du also als DD und wo hast du die Kills gemacht als Erzi? Im Szenario oder solo im RvR?
Ich hab auch schon mit ner DD Skillung geliebäugelt, Ausrüstungsmäßig wäre bis auf nen Damage-Stab eigentlich alles da, aber wenn ich solo ins SC gehe herrscht da sehr oft Heilermangel und wenn ich dann da als Schamie auch net heile dann kann ich mir die "Aufruhr" aber auch das Endergebnis gut vorstellen^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. April 2010)

Dranikus schrieb:


> abend so hab mir mal einen teil der beiträge hier durchgelesen... und irgendwie hat mich das warfieber gepackt
> hab war als es erschien kurz mal angespielt aber dann aus privaten-gründen wieder aufgehört...
> 
> Und ja ich weiss diese frage wurde bestimmt schon 1 Mio. mal gestellt aber lohnt sich der wiedereinstieg in War ?
> ...


Du kannst dir extrem viel zeit lassen, wenn du deinen RR gleichzeitig mit deinem Level hochspielst hast du keine nachteile!
Auf 40 müsstest du eh den RR nachholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (23. April 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ansonsten fallen mir auch immer wieder Schamies auf (bei Erzis ist das sicher net anders) denen ihr decurse-skill total unbekannt zu sein scheint. Irgendwie bin ich immer der einzige der die Flüche runternimmt.


Naja ich entfluche zwar auch ab und an aber so richtig Fokus drauf ,sprich das ich immer hinterher bin es zu nutzen wenn CD abgelaufen ist lege ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.Ich hab immer das Gefühl,das es eher ein verschwendeter GCD ist,da die Debuffs eh schneller wieder drauf sind als das du sie wegbekommst (erst recht bei der Treiberschwemme imo).Sprich für mich hat des Fluchentfernen immer was von gegen Windmühlen kämpfen(böse Zungen behaupten sogar das beste Mittel um jemanden komplett z reinigen ist ihn einfach zu rezzen^^).Einzig beim Sigi hat ich es eigentlich immer mit in der Standart Rotation mit drin weil du da 1. nicht extra das Ziel wegseln musst und 2. es im Gegensatz zu den andern Heilern dank Taktik immer 6 auf einen Streich sind

Spielst du





wiligut schrieb:


> aber wenn ich solo ins SC gehe herrscht da sehr oft Heilermangel und wenn ich dann da als Schamie auch net heile dann kann ich mir die "Aufruhr" aber auch das Endergebnis gut vorstellen^^


naja wenn ich Bock auf Dam Skillung hab dann "leb" ich die meist im oRvR aus hat den Vorteil das da meist keiner wirklich erwartet fett geheilt zu werden man nebenher noch paar Heal RPs leechen kann und ich mich ned,wie in den BGs,ärgere wenn ich dann statt Schaden doch Heilen muss (weil ich einer von den 2 Heilern im BG bin) und dank Dam Skillng das auch noch unter aller Sau.^^


----------



## C0ntra (23. April 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Bin ja am überlegen mal die Tatik im debuff Baum zu skilln die Balance um 0,5 sec Castzeit runtersetzt um so mal besser/schneller auf Weise Magie zu kommen und dem Sigi dank insta grp Heal mal zuvor zukommen aber irgend wie bräucht ich eh jetzt schon 5 Taktikplätze mit der neuen Taktik wärns dann 6. ^^



Also erst einmal solltest du die Schadensheilungen aus dem Vaul Pfad nur nehmen, wenn du wirklich auf Schaden geskillt/ausgerüstet bist, inkl. der "+25% dmg -20% heal" Taktik, ansonsten ist es nicht wirksam. ;-)

Als reiner Heiler würde ich lieber die Dots nehmen, um auf 5 Punkte zu bekommen. Hat den Vorteil, das du dich dabei bewegen kannst.
Allerdings verschenkst du so recht viele GCD's während du effektiv nichts machst, da deine Dots einfach keinen Schaden machen.^^

Auf die Heil Statistik würde ich einfach nichts geben, man kann genauso gut AoE Dots spammen um auf große Zahlen zu kommen, oder eben schneller heilen. Wenn dir der Siggi aber bei der Heilung zuvor kommt, dann ist das doch gut, denn dann ist die Gruppe ja bei voller HP und das ist positiv. ;-) Ansonsten konzentriere dich auf einzelne Mitspieler, die viel Schaden rein bekommen, das kannst du ja besser als der Siggi.

Ich hab genau 3 fixe Taktiken und eine optionale, wenn ich als DD spiele.
Wenn ich Isha über Stufe 5 geskillt hätte, dann gäbe es sicher noch mehr Taktiken zur Auswahl, die gut sind, so aber habe ich auch als Heiler (mit Wechsel der Ausrüstung/Taktiken etc) genau 4 Stück.^^




wiligut schrieb:


> @C0ntra
> Spielst du also als DD und wo hast du die Kills gemacht als Erzi? Im Szenario oder solo im RvR?
> Ich hab auch schon mit ner DD Skillung geliebäugelt, Ausrüstungsmäßig wäre bis auf nen Damage-Stab eigentlich alles da, aber wenn ich solo ins SC gehe herrscht da sehr oft Heilermangel und wenn ich dann da als Schamie auch net heile dann kann ich mir die "Aufruhr" aber auch das Endergebnis gut vorstellen^^



Solo im LdT. Ist immer schöner Nervenkitzel, weil ich nie genau weiß, wie viele Gegner gleich ankommen, wenn ein Feind mal etwas länger dauert oder irgendwohin rennt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dafür hab ich 2 Ausrüstungen/Taktiksets, einfach tauschen und man spielt als reiner Heiler. Es ist irrelevant, ob man noch auf DD geskillt ist, das macht weniger aus, als man denkt.
Die Statistik am Ende des SZ wird davon nicht so sehr beeinflusst, da ist es bedeutender, wie schnell die Heilung kommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (23. April 2010)

Na ich werds heute Abend vielleicht mal ausprobieren. Ich hab noch das Invasorset rumliegen was beim Schamie eh eher für nen DD ausgelegt ist, nen Stab wirds hoffentlich zu kaufen geben. Nur denke ich um halbwegs effektiv zu sein muss man auch umskillen. Ich mein ich hab alle Rufpunkte in +Wille und Healkrit usw. und auch bei den Skills nur den Heilpfad ausgebildet, da verschenkt man doch einiges wenn man das nicht anpasst


----------



## C0ntra (23. April 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Na ich werds heute Abend vielleicht mal ausprobieren. Ich hab noch das Invasorset rumliegen was beim Schamie eh eher für nen DD ausgelegt ist, nen Stab wirds hoffentlich zu kaufen geben. Nur denke ich um halbwegs effektiv zu sein muss man auch umskillen. Ich mein ich hab alle Rufpunkte in +Wille und Healkrit usw. und auch bei den Skills nur den Heilpfad ausgebildet, da verschenkt man doch einiges wenn man das nicht anpasst



Die optimale Skillung für nen DD Erzi ist 5/9/9, da siehst du auch schon, das der Heilungspfad nicht höher getrieben werden kann, wie auf Stufe 5, beim Schami ist es ähnlich, obwohl da bei den Skills einige Unterschiede sind.

Hinzuzufügen ist, das es weniger problematisch ist, einen auf Schaden geskillten Erzi/Schami als Heiler zu spielen, wie anders herum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die wesentlichen Heilzauber sind bei den Basisfertigkeiten dabei, um effektiv als DD zu spielen, muss man sich allerdings in die beiden anderen Pfade spezialisieren und das haut beim besten Willen dann nicht mehr hin, wenn man den Heilpfad bspw. auf Stufe 13 skillt.


----------



## Churchak (24. April 2010)

Lol wollt ich doch gerade mal bei Buffet in der Datenbank schaun was man den mit deiner Skillung so bekommt und muss feststellen das die Datenbank genauso aktuell ist wie einer Fernsehsendung von Alpha Zentauri wenn sie endlich bei uns ankommt. ^^ 

deine skillung bei buffed
http://wardata.buffed.de/careerbuilder/career/20#5:32:9:512:9:512
und mal im Takt der Zeit. 
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=20#5:32:9:512:9:640:29


----------



## C0ntra (24. April 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Lol wollt ich doch gerade mal bei Buffet in der Datenbank schaun was man den mit deiner Skillung so bekommt und muss feststellen das die Datenbank genauso aktuell ist wie einer Fernsehsendung von Alpha Zentauri wenn sie endlich bei uns ankommt. ^^
> 
> deine skillung bei buffed
> http://wardata.buffe...:32:9:512:9:512
> ...



Die Skillung hab ich momentan bzw bald, es fehlen nocht ein paar Prozente fürs RR-up.
http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=20#5:32:9:512:9:552:29

"Expanded Control" ist ne Pflichttaktik, "Arcing Power" ist zwar auch ganz nett, fällt aber raus, weil aktuell die Meisterschaftsfunkte dafür fehlen und der Geistresistenz Debuff nützlicher ist. Auf RR70 könnte man darüber nachdenken aber ich denk ich nehm dann "Cleansing Flare", als Ranged-Knockback mitunter recht nützlich und in den 4. Taktikslot pack ich dann lieber irgendeine andere freie Karrierentaktik. ;-)


----------



## Churchak (24. April 2010)

Naja wobei Arcing Power gerade beim bissel Solo/nebenher am Zerg mitlaufen oder beim kiten sicher gold sein dürfte. ^^ 
Ich überleg gerade ob ich ned noch nen Erzi anfangen soll den ich dann auf Dam skille.Iirgendwie mag ichs ned leiden wenn ich keinen "Voll"Heiler im Angebot hab der mir auch spass bringt und immer hin und her skilln nervt mit der zeit ..... anderseits werd ich wohl erst mal auf dem Testserver die Runi änderungen antesten,am ende komm ich ja mal wieder auf den Gerschmack nen Runi zu zocken. Man hats echt ned leicht. ^^


----------



## C0ntra (24. April 2010)

Hehe, mir reicht die Heilung, die ich wirke, wenn ich die Taktiken/Items tausche. Nen richtig auf Heilung geskillten Char brauche ich da persönlich nicht, nur um 300hp pro Heilung mehr zu heilen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Arcing Power" bringt beim Kiten nichts, das es nur bei Skills wirkt, die Schaden als Typ haben, Dots zählen nicht dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (24. April 2010)

Habe keine Lust mehr auf Seiten der Ordnung zu spielen -.- Alles nur Szenarien-Egos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und mein neues Video ist immernoch nicht fertig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (25. April 2010)

Ich hab grad wieder auf seiten der ordnung angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XXI. (26. April 2010)

Eine Frage Leute:

N Kumpel von mir hat den Trial und is jetzt auf Level 11 und da wollt ich fragen ob man wenn man den TRial in enn richtigen Acc umwandelt man 30 Tage Playtime kriegt..


----------



## Carpot (26. April 2010)

Kommt drauf an, wenn er sich das Spiel für ca. nen Zehner im Geschäft holt hat er die 30Tage, wenn er online nen key kauft oder ne gamecard registriert hat er sie nicht.


----------



## Veritasse (26. April 2010)

Wenn hier so "viele" Leute schreiben, sie haben wieder neu angefangen, ist dann auf den Servern wieder mehr los? 
Laut Server Population sieht es ja nicht alzu rosig aus?


Ich denke ich werde das Spiel, nachdem ich es in der OB mal angetestet hatte, und nach 2-3 Trials die Klassen ausprobiert habe anfangen.


----------



## XXI. (26. April 2010)

Okay Danke Vielmals


----------



## Carpot (26. April 2010)

Veritasse schrieb:


> Wenn hier so "viele" Leute schreiben, sie haben wieder neu angefangen, ist dann auf den Servern wieder mehr los?
> Laut Server Population sieht es ja nicht alzu rosig aus?
> 
> 
> Ich denke ich werde das Spiel, nachdem ich es in der OB mal angetestet hatte, und nach 2-3 Trials die Klassen ausprobiert habe anfangen.



Also ich persönlich finde schon das mehr los ist, gerade im T1 und im T4 geht gut was, dazwischen ist meiner meinung nach ein kleine durststrecke, dennoch findet man kt's fürs rvr und szenarien gehen auch auf.


----------



## Egooz (26. April 2010)

Veritasse schrieb:


> Wenn hier so "viele" Leute schreiben, sie haben wieder neu angefangen, ist dann auf den Servern wieder mehr los?
> Laut Server Population sieht es ja nicht alzu rosig aus?
> 
> 
> Ich denke ich werde das Spiel, nachdem ich es in der OB mal angetestet hatte, und nach 2-3 Trials die Klassen ausprobiert habe anfangen.



Ich würd mich da auch nicht wirklich an Übersichten von buffed.de halten.

2 Server gibts und Drakenwald soll (!) etwas voller sein als Carroburg. Viel falsch machen kannst da nicht mehr, oder du fängst gleich auf den Ami-Servern an wo die EU-Spieler meiner Meinung nach eh in 1 Jahr landen werden. 
Nein, ich will nicht flamen, aber auf lange Sicht rechne ich irgendwie damit. Würds auch eher positiv als negativ finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dranikus (26. April 2010)

So nach langem hin und her habe ich beschlossen mit warhammer wieder anzufangen bin auch wieder richtig scharf darauf... aber nun die Frage welcher Sever währe den eine gute Wahl ? oder ist das Verhältnis ziemlich ausgeglichen ?


----------



## C0ntra (26. April 2010)

Dranikus schrieb:


> So nach langem hin und her habe ich beschlossen mit warhammer wieder anzufangen bin auch wieder richtig scharf darauf... aber nun die Frage welcher Sever währe den eine gute Wahl ? oder ist das Verhältnis ziemlich ausgeglichen ?



Drakenwald ist ausgeglichen, auch wenn es in den unteren Tiers eher destro-lastig ausschaut. Wenn R10-R24 schon um nen Sozialplatz in einer Levelgruppe betteln, dann wird klar, warum so wenige Leute im T2/3 RvR auf Orderseite sind. Sie sind überall, nur nicht im RvR und das ist das traurige, was dann die Leute, die RvR machen wollen frustriert, weil sie in Unterzahl spielen müssen.

Im T4 bekommen beide Seiten viele KTs zusammen, was man dann ganz gut bei Serverraids sieht. Wenn diese nicht angesetzt sind, dann kommt es sehr stark auf die aktuelle Gemütslage an, ob was läuft oder nicht. Es wird halt leider sehr oft wegen Punkten/Items gespielt und nicht wegen RvR.

Aber mit einer spaßigen Gilde, die auch aktiv ist, kann man auf jedem Fall Spaß haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. April 2010)

Dranikus schrieb:


> So nach langem hin und her habe ich beschlossen mit warhammer wieder anzufangen bin auch wieder richtig scharf darauf... aber nun die Frage welcher Sever währe den eine gute Wahl ? oder ist das Verhältnis ziemlich ausgeglichen ?



Rein technisch ist es recht ausgeglichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich Spiele auf Carroburg Order und auf Drakenwald Destro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde es so recht gut! Aber das muss ja jeder so selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (26. April 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Ich würd mich da auch nicht wirklich an Übersichten von buffed.de halten.



Laut der Gildenübersicht hab ich mich mit meinem Main das letztemal am 14.1 eingeloggt.
In unserer Gilde sind Charaktere verzeichnet, die seit Monaten nicht mehr gesehen wurden oder gar gelöscht worden sind.

Soviel zu den Angaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcest (26. April 2010)

Mal ne Frage am Rande, läuft WAR bei euch komplett flüssig? 

Bei mir hängt es ab und an, habe aber auch einen gut 1 Jahr alten PC. (2,5 dual, 2gb RAM, Ati 2600 HD ect.)

Liegt es an den Servern oder isses doch mein PC?


----------



## C0ntra (26. April 2010)

Alcest schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage am Rande, läuft _WAR bei euch komplett flüssig? _
> 
> Bei mir hängt es ab und an, habe aber auch einen gut 1 Jahr alten PC. (2,5 dual, 2gb RAM, Ati 2600 HD ect.)
> 
> Liegt es an den Servern oder isses doch mein PC?



Wann komplett flüssig? Wenn 300 Leute durch ein Burgtor stürmen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Extreme gibt es immer, darum formuliere es genauer.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (26. April 2010)

Bei großen Schlachten gibt es bei mir auf jedenfall Lags und Ruckler und je nach Tagesform auch mal an Stellen wo nichts los ist, interessanterweise meist an denselben Stellen aber im Großen und Ganzen läuft Warhammer bei mir sehr flüssig ja.


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2010)

hab auch bei schlachten einiges lags. da stell ich dann die schatten bisschen runter und dann passt das auch scho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mein char ist jetzt wieder fast voll ausgesatet, im sz rock ich wieder einigermaßen..


----------



## Thoraros (26. April 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Nein, ich will nicht flamen, aber auf lange Sicht rechne ich irgendwie damit. Würds auch eher positiv als negativ finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, ne is klar ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *facepalm*


----------



## Egooz (27. April 2010)

Da ich gern auf internationalen Servern spiele würd ichs tatsächlich gut finden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nachdem es sich für Mythic in Asien ebenfalls nicht gelohnt hat, dafür aber auch Ressourcen "verschwendet" wurden....
Ich geb den EU-Servern nicht mehr lange, was ich, wie ich schon schrieb aber nicht schlimm finden würde.


----------



## Pente (27. April 2010)

Egooz schrieb:


> Da ich gern auf internationalen Servern spiele würd ichs tatsächlich gut finden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Genau für diese Meinung habe ich bereits mehrfach ganz böse Antworten geerntet. Ich halte nach wie vor jedoch an dieser Meinung fest und ich glaube, dass dies sogar früher der Fall sein wird als viele vermuten. Nach wie vor kann ich auch nichts schlechtes daran finden wenn die EU Spieler, wie bei DAoC eben auch schon, auf den US Servern spielen "müssten". Die dadurch entstehende Einsparung an Ressourcen kann man sinnvoll in die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels investieren, denn unter dem Strich ist es doch genau das was die Community möchte: das Warhammer Online weiter entwickelt wird.

Die Schließung der Server in Asien z.B. ist meiner Meinung nach ein sehr wichtiger Schritt in genau diese Richtung. Egal wieviel asiatische Spieler Mythic je begeistern konnte und wieviele sie auch verlieren. Die Schließung der asiatischen Server kann nur ein Gewinn sein und das vorallem für den westlichen Markt. Viele unterschätzen das immer aber als westlicher Entwickler ein Spiel in Asien zu releasen bedeutet sehr viel Aufwand. Sowohl finanziell als auch unter dem Aspekt der Zeit und Arbeitskraft die man investieren muss. Es war meiner Meinung nach eine große Fehlentscheidung von Mythic den asiatischen Markt "erschließen" zu wollen, denn die Ankündigung, dass WAR nach Asien geht kam direkt als "Konter" zu den ganzen Berichten über stark sinkende Abo-Zahlen in Europa. All das Geld, die Arbeit und die Zeit hätten sie lieber direkt damals schon in die Weiterentwicklung und Verbesserung der westlichen Version stecken müssen. Viele Änderungen und Patches wären somit wohl schon viel früher erschienen und hätten die Lage auf dem westlichen Markt auch für Mythic deutlich stabilisiert und entspannt. Ohne Zweifel hat sich im Spiel bis heute vieles zum positiven geändert, jedoch hätten viele der Änderungen viel viel früher erscheinen können und müssen.

Mein Fazit der gesamten Entwicklung des Spiels von closed Beta bis heute ist nach wie vor: den Standort in EU schließen, alle Spieler nach Amerika holen und dort mit direktem Support versorgen. Dann kann Mythic sich endlich voll und ganz, ganz ohne Zwischenstation, um ihr Kerngeschäft kümmern: die weitere Entwicklung und Verbesserung des Spiels. Und egal wer jetzt wieder kommt und meint ich würde Warhammer schlecht reden oder nur flamen wollen, viele von euch wissen, dass dies unter Umständen der einzige Weg ist um langfristig die Zukunft des Spiels zu sichern. EA ist keine kleine Hinterhoffirma sondern eine große Aktiengesellschaft, ihr Ziel ist es die Gewinnspanne zu maximieren und dies werden sie tun selbst wenn sie dafür Warhammer Online abstoßen müssten. EA hat in der Vergangenheit ja bereits mehrfach bewiesen, dass sie in dieser Hinsicht völlig schmerzfrei sind.


----------



## Dufurius (27. April 2010)

@ Pente

Sollte es soweit kommen dass die EU-Server mit den USA-Servern zusammen gelegt werden wird es bald kein WAR mehr geben. Denn auch wenn Recourcen frei werden würden, würden die Einnahmen schlagartig im Erdkern versinken da ca. 80% der Spieler aufhören würden weil sie keinen Bock darauf haben ihre Englischkenntnisse zu erweitern! Wieso denn auch? 13€ im Monat zahlen und dann mit dem Wörterbuch neben der Tastatur zocken müssen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das auf großen Zuspruch stößt. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch. Mir persönlich wäre es egal da ich mit Englisch kein Problem habe, ich glaube aber nicht dass das der großen Allgemeinheit genauso geht.


----------



## Pente (27. April 2010)

Dufurius schrieb:


> @ Pente
> 
> Sollte es soweit kommen dass die EU-Server mit den USA-Servern zusammen gelegt werden wird es bald kein WAR mehr geben. Denn auch wenn Recourcen frei werden würden, würden die Einnahmen schlagartig im Erdkern versinken da ca. 80% der Spieler aufhören würden weil sie keinen Bock darauf haben ihre Englischkenntnisse zu erweitern! Wieso denn auch? 13&#8364; im Monat zahlen und dann mit dem Wörterbuch neben der Tastatur zocken müssen? Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das auf großen Zuspruch stößt. Vielleicht täusche ich mich auch. Mir persönlich wäre es egal da ich mit Englisch kein Problem habe, ich glaube aber nicht dass das der großen Allgemeinheit genauso geht.


Ich denke nicht, dass der Anteil der Spieler die deswegen aufhören so extrem hoch sein wird. Wieso auch? Sie müssten dann ja alle wechseln. Das wären zwei volle Server deutsche Spieler die das selbe "Problem" haben. Es sieht doch dann wohl eher so aus, dass sie sich gemeinsam für einen oder zwei Server entscheiden, dort deutsche Chatchannel gründen und sich diejenigen die kein englisch können oder sprechen wollen weiter auf deutsch unterhalten. Ich seh da wirklich keine großen Probleme. Bei vielen anderen Spielen hat es bereits prima funktioniert. DAoC gibt es ja auch weiterhin noch und das obwohl Anfang des Jahres die EU Server geschlossen wurden und die Spieler auf die US Server transferiert wurden


----------



## Dufurius (27. April 2010)

Das was du sagst mag ja so stimmen. Was ich allerdings fürchte ist der große "OHA" Effekt von den Leuten die vielleicht kein DAoC gezockt haben und nicht wissen wie es ablaufen soll. Bei denen wird es dann wahrscheinlich so aussehen dass sie sich denken "Tolle Wurst jetzt soll ich mit den Amis zocken obwohl mein Englisch eher mäßig ist. Ne danke keine Bock".


----------



## Pymonte (27. April 2010)

Nur mal so als Gedankenspiel: Falls Mythic die Server übernimmt, entscheiden sie sich ja auch dazu, den EU Leuten einige eigene Server zuzugestehen, schließlich wechseln ja dann doch einige tausend Spieler. Unter dem Aspekt gibt es dann vielleicht einen Internationalen Server DE der zwar englischen Support hat, aber ansonsten primär deutsche Spieler. Denn 10-30k Accounts auf die Server zu verteilen wird ja wohl auch schwer. Und wer weiß, die deutsche Sprache ist nun auch nicht so umöglich als 2. Sprache, daher kann es auch sein, dass vielleicht der ein oder andere GM existiert, der als 2. Sprache Deutsch spricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich immer noch denke, dass GOA WAR jetzt beim Aufschwung nicht abstoßen wird.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2010)

*ding* 40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoriumobi (29. April 2010)

"Wobei ich immer noch denke, dass GOA WAR jetzt beim Aufschwung nicht abstoßen wird."

Aufschwung Ost! xD


----------



## 666Anubis666 (29. April 2010)

Thoriumobi schrieb:


> "Wobei ich immer noch denke, dass GOA WAR jetzt beim Aufschwung nicht abstoßen wird."
> 
> Aufschwung Ost! xD



Hast du denke ich recht! 
Die Spielerzahlen gehen meines erachtens auch wieder hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2010)

Rang 40 stinkt!
im low lvl konnte ich wenigstens was machen, lvln nämlich. 
das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann ist stunden lang ne gruppe für bt suchen, weil keiner lust drauf hat
oder RvR worauf ich auch keine lust drauf hab weil ich so kacke equipt bin das mich jeder one hittet :/


----------



## Makalvian (29. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Rang 40 stinkt!
> im low lvl konnte ich wenigstens was machen, lvln nämlich.
> das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann ist stunden lang ne gruppe für bt suchen, weil keiner lust drauf hat
> oder RvR worauf ich auch keine lust drauf hab weil ich so kacke equipt bin das mich jeder one hittet :/



meele in ldt gelvlt und bt fürs blutfürstenset farmen ?


----------



## Pymonte (29. April 2010)

Also Rang 40 RR41 stinkt schon nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (29. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Rang 40 stinkt!
> im low lvl konnte ich wenigstens was machen, lvln nämlich.
> das einzige was ich jetzt machen kann ist stunden lang ne gruppe für bt suchen, weil keiner lust drauf hat
> oder RvR worauf ich auch keine lust drauf hab weil ich so kacke equipt bin das mich jeder one hittet :/



Sammel Marken, geht am besten, indem du bei AD Deff ne leere Instanz erwischst, die gewonnenen Invasor Marken runter brechen zu Offi Medallions und hole dir das Auslöscher Set. Dann haste alles um die Stadtinstanzen zu machen. Vergesse SZ, solange du nicht zumindest Wachposten/Eroberer trägst, es ist frustrierend und die Seite mit mehr niedrigen Chars verliert in der Regel.
Gerade im RvR kann man gut mitlaufen, halte dich einfach aus dem Getümmel raus und helf den größeren so gut es geht.


----------



## Gortug (29. April 2010)

Schönen guten abend ich weiß net ob ich es hier schreiben darf, aber ich mach es aber trozdem weil ich kein eigenes thema auf machen möchte.
Warhammer Wieder einsteiger sucht netten und Hilfsbereiten Partner, der mich an die hand nimmt und mich auf den steilen weg bis 40 begleitet. Server, Fraktion egal werde aber Eisenbrecher bzw Schwarzork spielen.
Ich habe euer Interese geweckt schreibt mir bitte ein pn und wir können uns näher kennen lernen.
Ps: ich kann ab morgen richtig einsteigen da mein langersehntes paket mit meiner gamecard ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dominau (29. April 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> meele in ldt gelvlt und bt fürs blutfürstenset farmen ?



bt ja, ldt ja aber kein meele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. April 2010)

Ähm das mit dem Serverwechsel, auf US. Würde gehen, wenn sie GOA so zu sagen, sagen ihr macht jetzt nicht mehr mit. Dann würden die Deutschen Server mit den US zusammen gelegt werden und dann denk ich gibt es auch Probleme, vorallem mit Zahlungen. Die müssten dann Lastschrift einführen oder es über Pay Pal machen. Wir sehen ja wie gut Zahlung bei EA selbst laufen. 
Aber zu sagen, dass 80% aufhören wegen englisch? Es ist ein MMO, da ist englisch eigentlich schon ok. Klar muss du kein perfektes englisch können und an sich gibt es ja auch Allianzen. Es hört sich immer so an, als müssten die Entwickler, dafür sorgen dass die Leute mit einander sprechen. Meine Chats zuverfügungen stellen und ingame Voice Channel ist bei PVP Spielen enormen praktisch und nützlich. Das man halt genug Optionen hat. 
Gibt ja auch sachen wie Mumble, TS wo man halt Channel für Gilden einrichtet und dann biem Raiden einen gemeinsammen nimmt. Wo halt Englisch gelabbert wird, aber im Notfall jemand im "Gilden" Chat dann die wichtigen dinge Deutscht tippt. Also sowas ist 0 Problem. Selbst bei Eve akzeptieren die meisten, dass eben dat Deutsche Englisch oft so Schul Standard ist. Dat für die doch nicht das Problem. Aber es gibt Leute und wenn es Leute gibt, gibt es Rohstoffe, Gold, Fun und =) Opfer.

Ob der Wechsel Sinnvoll ist, ist egal. Aber zu sagen 80% hören auf, weil sie dann Englisch labbern müssen, dat übertrieben. Die Leute können sich organisieren, dass doch sinn vom MMO. Gerade in einem PVP MMO, wo dass auf Platz 1 steht, ist sowas wichtig. Fertig, mein Englisch ist auch net top. Aber ich verstehe es und kann im Notfall so paar wichtige Sache recht fix eintippen. Denn das Prob ist an sich nie die Sprache selbst, sondern die Sicherheit. Einfach dieses passende Wort perat haben, fix einfach klar sagen was man will. Also an sich die Gewohnheit und Sicherheit, mit der man was tippt oder im TS sagt. Aber an sich, ist es für PVP SPiele sogar Praktisch mehrer Zeitzonen abzudecken, da dann einfach so nicht diese "Mitternachts" Raids enstehen. Also die Kämpfe, um Zeiten wo kein Feind on ist, damit man alles erobert. Daher macht es für einige MMOs schon sind, sich Global zu halten. Sieht man gut an GW. Man wechselt ins Deutsche Dis nur 2 Leute, ab ins US ist es wieder recht voll. Andere Zeiten ist es genau anders herum.
WAR ist jetzt auch kein so derbes PVP MMO. Ist an sich einfach nur los legen und moschen. Bissel Gruppen zusammenstellen, aber dass ist ja eh egal ob Deutsch oder Englisch. Hinterhalte Legen, große Reise Routen Planen, Treffpunkte festlegen und Angriffszeitpunkte ist jetzt nicht so wichtig. Da es in Just in Time ist. Es muss nicht so viel vorher organisiert werden, wie bei Sandbox. Sondern eben wie man es gewohnt ist. Die Leute müssen on sein, es müssen die wichtigen Klassen da sein, die Gruppen müssen wissen wo sie stehen und es muss klar sein, wer den Ton angibt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (30. April 2010)

Golrik schrieb:


> [...]
> und ingame Voice Channel ist bei PVP Spielen enormen praktisch und nützlich.
> [...]



Verdammt währe das geil, man könnte so in den sz schneller alle Leute dazu bringen was sinnvolles zu tun, den chat ließt ja eh keiner... xD

/vote 4 ingame vc!!!!


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Verdammt währe das geil, man könnte so in den sz schneller alle Leute dazu bringen was sinnvolles zu tun, den chat ließt ja eh keiner... xD
> 
> /vote 4 ingame vc!!!!



dann wird das rumgeheule noch schlimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (30. April 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Verdammt währe das geil, man könnte so in den sz schneller alle Leute dazu bringen was sinnvolles zu tun, den chat ließt ja eh keiner... xD
> 
> /vote 4 ingame vc!!!!



Das wär genauso toll wie der in CS damals oder bei WoW war/ist.Sprich ich würde den meiden wie die Pest! 
Das zum Teil blöde Geblubber im TS beim wöchendlichen Ally RvR geht mir ab und an schon auf die Nüsse oder das zum teil sinnfreie Geseire wenn man ne Ally BG grp mitläuft. Da brauch ich nun ned noch mir wildfremde die mich auch noch wenn ich wo random reingeh terrorisieren in dem sie mir mit ihrerm p12 Stimmchen was vom Pferd erzähln.
 Das ich nun nicht falsch verstanden werde ,ich unterhalte mich gern mit andern Menschen und bin dem TS nicht abgeneigt aber alle in nen Channel werfen (in dem fall halt BG) empfinde ich als grusslig ,das war vor Jahren in CS furchtbar in Wow auch und nun würdes auch ned anders werden aus den einfachen grund weil die die einen jetzt im Chat auf die Nüsse gehn dann erst recht einen mit ihrem Gehirnmüll penetrieren würden.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (30. April 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> dann wird das rumgeheule noch schlimmer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kla kann sowas missbraucht werden indem 11 jährige Kiddis da rumblubbern, aber es währe auch gut zu benutzen für bessere Taktik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
xD

Edit: Sprich man müsste iwie Leute die was drauf haben zum reden freischalten :/ leider unmöglich mhm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2010)

man könnte sie auch einfach auf igno setzen.. 
so hört man sie auch gleichzeitig nicht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (1. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> man könnte sie auch einfach auf igno setzen..
> so hört man sie auch gleichzeitig nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig. Weiss auch nicht was da viele immer haben mit "da gehn mir nur irgendwelche Leute auf die Nerven" ... wer einen nervt wird gemuted. Mach ich in TS3 auch nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> man könnte sie auch einfach auf igno setzen..
> so hört man sie auch gleichzeitig nicht mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo ist auch viel besser wenn Leute in sz's immer irgend ne scheiße machen und man dann verliert, schon richtig.


----------



## Pente (1. Mai 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Jo ist auch viel besser wenn Leute in sz's immer irgend ne scheiße machen und man dann verliert, schon richtig.


Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun? Wenn ich spiele dann doch um Spaß zu haben und wenn mir dann jemand auf die Nerven geht ignorier / mute ich ihn. Fertig.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Mai 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun? Wenn ich spiele dann doch um Spaß zu haben und wenn mir dann jemand auf die Nerven geht ignorier / mute ich ihn. Fertig.



Kla ist das spiel da um Spaß zu haben, aber immer verlieren ist doch wohl müll, oder?
Und natürlich gibt es da einige Kandidaten die man gut muten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber das ganze vc-System würde mehr möglichkeiten bringen sich zu koordinieren... das kann keiner bestreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2010)

Hmm, ich meld mich mal auch wieder im Warhammer Forum, nach einer War-Pause...
Nun kam ich doch zum Entschluss, dass War doch irgendwo besser ist wie WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem für mich, als PvP´ler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich vor kurzem nen Chaosbarbaren auf 40 gezockt hab, hatte ich schon wieder keine Lust mehr, weil mir die Klasse letztendlich doch nicht so gut gefiehl... Habs mit Nahkämpfern, die nicht soviel aushalten einfach nicht so... Hab mir überlegt jetzt nen Tank auszuprobiern (nachdem mir das spielen mit Gabe der Monströsität doch ziemlich viel Spaß gemacht hat, aber einfach nicht so effektiv war im PvP...).
Zudem hatte ich in WoW auch viel Spaß als Krieger

Während jetzt also die Installation läuft, dacht ich mir, ich frag mal hier, welcher Tank in welcher Art und Weise jeweils der beste ist... Soll heissen, welcher der beste Tank ist, am meisten aushält oder auch am meisten dmg mit Offtank-Skillung macht...


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2010)

Kanns nicht bezeugen, da ich nur einen tank auf lvl 22 hab.
Aber heute im TS hat einer gesagt ein schwarzork würde länger in der masse stehn bleiben wie ein choosen oder black guard.
dafür haben die anderen 2 tank klassen andere vorteile. 

Choosen hat die Auren...

Black guard? keine ahnung noch nie einen gespielt.


Edit: hab was vergessen..
da du ihn ja auch vllt mit einem off spec spielen willst..
das kann man imo nicht genau sagen. bald kommt der patch, black orc's werden z.B generft in sachen dmg.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2010)

naja, thx für die antwort, ich glaub ich probier die tanks einfach mal aus bis lvl 10 oder so und schau was mir am meisten gefällt^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Mai 2010)

Jo, ist am besten so.

Kleine frage: Wer kennt hier den spieler "Mogt"

Drakenwald, destruu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kanns nicht bezeugen, da ich nur einen tank auf lvl 22 hab.
> Aber heute im TS hat einer gesagt ein schwarzork würde länger in der masse stehn bleiben wie ein choosen oder black guard.
> dafür haben die anderen 2 tank klassen andere vorteile.
> 
> ...


Der Schwarzork ist auf jeden der beste PvE Tank, Black Guard wohl warscheinlich der schlechteste, aber die haben alle so ihre vorteile zB die Auren beim Choosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kommt immer auf die Situation an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man als Tank noch viel schaden machen will, ist der Schwarzork warscheinlich nicht die beste wahl denke ich.


----------



## Pymonte (1. Mai 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Der Schwarzork ist auf jeden der beste PvE Tank, Black Guard wohl warscheinlich der schlechteste, aber die haben alle so ihre vorteile zB die Auren beim Choosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Tank ist ja im allgemeinen eine schlechte Wahl als DD. Wie auch schon im offiziellen Forum steht: Ein Offtank ist ein Suporter und es gheört VIEL dazu, ihn richtig zu spielen. Er muss immer noch beschützen und buffen. Fährt dazu nun aber noch einen moderaten Schaden. Da ist kluges Gruppenspiel angebracht, einfach nur stumpf vorrennen und Dmg-Skills raushauen ist sehr ineffektiv. Tanks sind nunmal Tanks, keine DDs. Primär dient der Tank dem Schutz der Gruppe, auch mit Off-Specc. Dafür hält er eben umsomehr aus. 

Ein kleines Beispiel: Tank mit 2handwaffe muss eben immer in der nähe seines beschützten DDs sein (und ja, Guard muss man immer noch verteilen). Einfach irgendwem Guard geben funktioniert bei 30m Range nunmal nicht. Dann muss man zusammenarbeiten (Focus Target ist das Stichwort) und der Tank sollte seinen Begleiter primär erstmal mit Buffschlägen, Taunt, etc supporten, anstatt einfach nur den einen Dmg-Skill rauszuknüppeln (davon fällt eh kaum was um).

Kluger Guardwechsel, schlaues Einsetzten von CC sind auch sehr wichtig. Man sieht also, einen Tank zu spielen ist sehr aufwendig und mitunter auch schwer. Einfach ein Haudrauf-Krieger wie in WoW, der viel aushält und noch mehr austeilt, gibt es nicht. Man hält mehr aus, der Schaden ist aber mäßig, verglichen mit einem DD.

Übrigens kann man auch mit 1hand und Schild guten Schaden fahren. Ein DD spielt sich da um Längen leichter (ich weiß es, ich hab schon beides gespielt, und mein HJ ist wesentlich einfacher zu beherrschen, als mein BO) UND macht mehr Schaden. Natürlich liegt er auch öfter mal im Gras, wobei sich das auch reduzieren lässt, durch eine eingespielte Gruppe (mit Off oder Deftank)^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Mai 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ein Tank ist ja im allgemeinen eine schlechte Wahl als DD. Wie auch schon im offiziellen Forum steht: Ein Offtank ist ein Suporter und es gheört VIEL dazu, ihn richtig zu spielen. Er muss immer noch beschützen und buffen. Fährt dazu nun aber noch einen moderaten Schaden. Da ist kluges Gruppenspiel angebracht, einfach nur stumpf vorrennen und Dmg-Skills raushauen ist sehr ineffektiv. Tanks sind nunmal Tanks, keine DDs. Primär dient der Tank dem Schutz der Gruppe, auch mit Off-Specc. Dafür hält er eben umsomehr aus.
> 
> Ein kleines Beispiel: Tank mit 2handwaffe muss eben immer in der nähe seines beschützten DDs sein (und ja, Guard muss man immer noch verteilen). Einfach irgendwem Guard geben funktioniert bei 30m Range nunmal nicht. Dann muss man zusammenarbeiten (Focus Target ist das Stichwort) und der Tank sollte seinen Begleiter primär erstmal mit Buffschlägen, Taunt, etc supporten, anstatt einfach nur den einen Dmg-Skill rauszuknüppeln (davon fällt eh kaum was um).
> 
> ...



Hast recht damit, nur gibt es viele Leute die dennoch gerne schaden machen, nen off tank ist logisch nicht dazu gedacht ein richtiger DD zu sein!


----------



## Churchak (1. Mai 2010)

naja wenn du destro spieln willst würd noch nen Nahkampf Jünger ne Überlegung wert sein,macht imo abstrusen Schaden für nen Hybriten,heilt gut und hält sehr viel aus dank guter Rüsse.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (1. Mai 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> naja wenn du destro spieln willst würd noch nen Nahkampf Jünger ne Überlegung wert sein,macht imo abstrusen Schaden für nen Hybriten,heilt gut und hält sehr viel aus dank guter Rüsse.



Da haste recht! 
Spiele momentan ne choosen mit nem jdk zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht super spaß!


----------



## Ankar (2. Mai 2010)

Pymonte hat völlig recht!

Ich als Hj finde nichts schöner, als wenn mir ein Tank Guard gibt und sogar noch die 30ig Fuss einhält (also auf gleiche Ziel gehen).

Ich hab früher ja selber einen Eisenbrecher gespielt, und was mich am meisten aufgeregt hat, war, als ich einem DD Guard gegeben hab und schön brav hinterhergelaufen bin, dann auf sein Ziel. Aber der ach so kluge DD rennt ja lieber zum nächsten Chosen, denkt weder über die Guardrange nach noch über ein kluges Fokusziel!

Darum versuche ich, wenn immer mir ein Tank in einem Random Sz Guard gibt, auf sein Ziel (ausser es ist wiedermal so ein "Oh mein Gott ein Tank, er tötet uns alle, auf ihn!" Spieler) zu gehen und möglichst in Guardrange zu bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Da haste recht!
> Spiele momentan ne choosen mit nem jdk zusammen
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gott. ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als ich mit meinem Cb und einem guten jdk kollegen zusammen
in den ldt einfach mal so gruppen aus 6-7 mann auseinandern genommen haben !

das war krank. und der heilt nicht nur was weg, der macht auch noch schaden und hat kranke debuffs.

im ts kam dann die aussage : "Ja kannst rhuig die tanks plätten, hab 50% heal debuff drauf der kippt schnell um"


----------



## C0ntra (2. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oh gott. ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als ich mit meinem Cb und einem guten jdk kollegen zusammen
> in den ldt einfach mal so gruppen aus 6-7 mann auseinandern genommen haben !



Stimmt schon, im LdT kann man prima für Chaos sorgen. =)
Die Gruppen die man da findet sind aber in der Regel Levelgruppen Rang <40, hab da auch schon mit meinem Erzi solo 5er Gruppen zerlegt. Mit 2+ Leuten gestaltet sich das natürlich dann auch leichter.
Schließlich läuft einem auch öfters mal RR70+ vor die Flinte, an sich kein Problem nur laufen die meist nicht einzeln. ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (2. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Oh gott. ich kann mich noch dran erinnern als ich mit meinem Cb und einem guten jdk kollegen zusammen
> in den ldt einfach mal so gruppen aus 6-7 mann auseinandern genommen haben !
> 
> das war krank. und der heilt nicht nur was weg, der macht auch noch schaden und hat kranke debuffs.
> ...



Macht auch nen Riesen Spaß die Kombo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Debuffs sind teilweise echt krass xD


----------



## Ilunadin (2. Mai 2010)

Bevor ich groß such,kann mri jemand sagen welcehr Server sich lohtn? Würde es auch egrn nochmal antesten,Fraktion ist noch unentschieden =)


----------



## Dominau (2. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele auf beiden.
Carroburg im T3, Drakenwald auch T4.

Kann dir sagen auf beiden ist ne menge los. Würde sogar sagen das auf Carroburg mehr los ist, wenn ich mir mal anschau was
da alleine im T3 rungurkt. Auf Drakenwald ist T2 und T3 einfach nix los.


----------



## Churchak (3. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> da alleine im T3 rungurkt. Auf Drakenwald ist T2 und T3 einfach nix los.



Naja T2/T3 Draken einfach zuviele Destros kaum steckt man da als Ordler die Nase aus dem KL springen 2 KTs Destros hintern Baum hervor und man stirbt ohne die kleinste Chance. Ich hat gestern erst bissel T1 auf Draken gezockt und entweder man war quasi solo gegen Massen Feinde auf verlorenen Posten oder man sah überhaupt keinen auf Weiter Flur.Ich logte dann auf Carro um und schau an T1 spielte sich da irgendwie anders es war da igend wie von der Menge her ausgeglichener man schwappte eigendlich immer vom Order KL zum Destro KL.
Das hat mich dann doch recht überrascht.Ob das nun immer so ist ka war gestern das 1. mal seit lannnnnnger Zeit wieder auf nem Server der nicht Draken hies. ^^


----------



## C0ntra (3. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Kann dir sagen auf beiden ist ne menge los. Würde sogar sagen das auf Carroburg mehr los ist, wenn ich mir mal anschau was
> da alleine im T3 rungurkt. Auf Drakenwald ist T2 und T3 einfach nix los.



Und wie kommt es dann, das T2-3 80%+ des Tages rot gefärbt ist?^^ 
Irgendwer muss es ja zurückerobern, wenn die Ordnung erneut einen verzweifelten Versuch startet irgendetwas, zumindest zeitweise, zu erobern. 
Also Destromangel dürfte da nicht bestehen, außer du spielst Ordnung und beziehst dich auf die schnell zu entmutigenden Ordnungsspieler, deren KTs sich nach Wipes in "Null Komma Nix" auflösen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Mai 2010)

StimmtAber, T2 ist auf Drakenwald echt Tot.. War gestern Abend fast 2 Std eingeloggt ohne das je ein SZ aufgeht... Was ich persönlich sehr Schade finde. Da ich kein Bock auf PVE Dreck habe und ich es gewöhnt bin über die SZs zu Lvln..

Naja wenn es in T3 immer noch so Langarmig ist mit dem SZ/RVR dann wird mir wohl die Motivation fehlen zum weiter machen :-)


----------



## C0ntra (3. Mai 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> StimmtAber, T2 ist auf Drakenwald echt Tot.. War gestern Abend fast 2 Std eingeloggt ohne das je ein SZ aufgeht... Was ich persönlich sehr Schade finde. Da ich kein Bock auf PVE Dreck habe und ich es gewöhnt bin über die SZs zu Lvln..
> 
> Naja wenn es in T3 immer noch so Langarmig ist mit dem SZ/RVR dann wird mir wohl die Motivation fehlen zum weiter machen :-)



Nen KT aufmachen, Leute zusammen trommeln und RVR machen und auch darüber leveln. Dafür ist Eigeninitiative nötig aber darauf warten, das man bedient wird, würde ich nicht. ;-) 
So habe ich bisher mit allen meinen Twinks verfahren, der RvR-Einflussbalken ist immer voll geworden und RR war stets auf gleicher Höhe wie mein Rang.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (3. Mai 2010)

hmm, wenn 8 Leute schimpfen das RVR ist tot, reichen die schonmal um im T2 ein Keep zu holen....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (3. Mai 2010)

8 Ordis am keep *klopfklopf* es macht wusch und das Schild springt auf Rot. ^^


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (3. Mai 2010)

Ne, Problem ist. Das ich eher Nachts zum Spielen finde.. Und da ist es Wirklich nichts los, Ob nun Sz oder RVR!! 

Ab und an geht noch was. Aber leider Selten :-)


----------



## C0ntra (3. Mai 2010)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> Ne, Problem ist. Das ich eher Nachts zum Spielen finde.. Und da ist es Wirklich nichts los, Ob nun Sz oder RVR!!
> 
> Ab und an geht noch was. Aber leider Selten :-)



Achso ja, zu den Zeiten spiele ich (zum Glück) nicht. Da kann ich das schon verstehen. ;-)


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinen twinks mal ins T2 schaue auf drakenwald ist eig. fast immer alles rot.
deshalb fällt das RvR auch meistens aus.


----------



## wiligut (3. Mai 2010)

Es müsste doch inzwischen jedem klar sein, dass Angaben zur Bevölkerung im T1-T3 eine äußerst kurze Halbwertszeit haben. Das ändert sich so regelmäßig das zu dem Thema eigentlich jeder Satz überflüssig ist. Entscheidend ist nur die Balance im T4, da man aus dem Rest sehr schnell rauslevelt. 

Beispiel irgendein Abend letzte Woche (ich glaub es war Donnerstag): Ich mit Twink im T3. Eine Stunde lang fette Kämpfe in Talabec rd. um den Turm, Order war zahlenmäßig überlegen. Spass ohne Ende. Danach ein paar gute Runden im Szenario. 

Nun Ich gestern Abend gleiche Stelle aber nix los, nach 30 Minuten noch kein Szenario offen. Und nu?  Aussagekraft gleich Null. Mal sehen was heute Abend geht.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Es müsste doch inzwischen jedem klar sein, dass Angaben zur Bevölkerung im T1-T3 eine äußerst kurze Halbwertszeit haben. Das ändert sich so regelmäßig das zu dem Thema eigentlich jeder Satz überflüssig ist. Entscheidend ist nur die Balance im T4, da man aus dem Rest sehr schnell rauslevelt.
> 
> Beispiel irgendein Abend letzte Woche (ich glaub es war Donnerstag): Ich mit Twink im T3. Eine Stunde lang fette Kämpfe in Talabec rd. um den Turm, Order war zahlenmäßig überlegen. Spass ohne Ende. Danach ein paar gute Runden im Szenario.
> 
> Nun Ich gestern Abend gleiche Stelle aber nix los, nach 30 Minuten noch kein Szenario offen. Und nu? Aussagekraft gleich Null. Mal sehen was heute Abend geht.



Carroburg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (3. Mai 2010)

ja so ist es auf Carroburg seit jeher


----------



## C0ntra (3. Mai 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit meinen twinks mal ins T2 schaue auf drakenwald ist eig. fast immer alles rot.
> deshalb fällt das RvR auch meistens aus.



Na wenn alles rot ist, kann die Ordnung ja viel erobern, womöglich erobern sie aber bloß wieder die Levelplätze im LdT. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (3. Mai 2010)

Nee, es war DW, aber auf Carro hab ich mit Ordertwink im T2 schon das gleiche erlebt.


----------



## Dominau (3. Mai 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Na wenn alles rot ist, kann die Ordnung ja viel erobern, womöglich erobern sie aber bloß wieder die Levelplätze im LdT.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



auf drakenwald hab ich meine destros. und sobald dort 10 ordler an die feste kloppen steht 1kt in der burg und defft.

versteh ich auch nicht, sollen sie es mal einnehmen lasse, dann können sie auch wieder was holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Makalvian (3. Mai 2010)

Eigentnlich fetzt T2 Drakenwald imo fast jeden Abend zur Prime-time wird ne burg geclaimt und die halt mit allen Order-Spielern die lust haben 2-3 Stunden gedefft gegen die Destro-Welle....
Es macht einfach spaß zu sehen wie sich erst ein paar stunden abmühen daran aber nicht verzweifeln oder aufgeben...
Gestern waren es z.b. um 8 Uhr in Dok Karaz 56 Destro gegen 1 1/2 Kt Order Deff und das ganze hat sich gezogen bis 23.30 wo ich dann schlafen ging...
Es gab 4 mal nen Deff-tick und 3 mal davon Vernichter-Set weil wohl genug gestroben sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (3. Mai 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> Eigentnlich fetzt T2 Drakenwald imo fast jeden Abend zur Prime-time wird ne burg geclaimt und die halt mit allen Order-Spielern die lust haben 2-3 Stunden gedefft gegen die Destro-Welle....
> Es macht einfach spaß zu sehen wie sich erst ein paar stunden abmühen daran aber nicht verzweifeln oder aufgeben...
> Gestern waren es z.b. um 8 Uhr in Dok Karaz 56 Destro gegen 1 1/2 Kt Order Deff und das ganze hat sich gezogen bis 23.30 wo ich dann schlafen ging...
> Es gab 4 mal nen Deff-tick und 3 mal davon Vernichter-Set weil wohl genug gestroben sind
> ...



Richtig! Auch ne Verteidigung macht Spaß, wenn man es gut organisiert, dann hagelt es auch Ruf und selbst wenn sonst alles Rot ist, der Wille zählt.


----------



## Churchak (3. Mai 2010)

Makalvian schrieb:


> daran aber nicht verzweifeln oder aufgeben...



naja wenn es die letzte blaue burg weit und breit ist bleib ihnen auch nix anderes über. Aber jup ist leider so das Burge belagern/deffen im t2/t3 um längen besser/spassiger/spannender ist als es im t4 meist ist.
Da hat man sowas wie Spannung maximal mal Vormittags wo alles zum grossteil Random ist ...... leider.


----------



## wiligut (10. Mai 2010)

@C0ntra

So, ich hab das jetzt mal 2 Tage ausprobiert mit nem Dämätsch-Schamie^^
Ich hab also umgeskillt und Rufpunkte entsprechend auf Int und Krit verteilt, außerdem Kombi aus Invasor und Eroberer mit Int-Sockelung, sowie das Umhang/Schmuck-Set aus den LdT mit Int/Magiebonus sowie Glyphenset aus GdG. Ein guter Stab fehlte, ich hab dann einen blauen aus dem AH gekauft mit jeweils +72 Int/Leben

Mein Fazit: 
Es kommt drauf an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der Gildengruppe und 2 Extraheilern hatte ich sehr viel Spass. Vom Schaden lag ich im vorderen Drittel, an die Spitze bestehend aus Sorc/Spalta kam ich aber bei weitem nicht ran. Bestes Ergebnis in den 2 Tagen war 1x Schlangenpassage mit 120k Schaden und 7 Todesstößen. Vorne lag eine Sorc mit 250k Schaden. 

Solo hab ich mich in den LdT an allem versucht was mir über den Weg lief, was leider nicht viel war. 2x ein HJ und 1x ein Löwe, das Resultat war jeweils mein verfrühtes Ableben. Das kann aber sicherlich auch an der Unerfahrenheit liegen, mit etwas Übung wäre da sicher mehr drin gewesen.

Was mir aber nicht gefiel waren Solo-Szenarien. Leider war es sehr selten, dass genug Heiler da waren und ich Schadensmäßig mal voll draufhalten konnte. Meistens lief das so ab, es waren inklusive mir höchstens 2-3 Heilklassen da und ich stand vor der Frage: Was nu? Umziehen/Taktiken tauschen und heilen oder "Egomane" spielen und Schaden machen mit der Resultat das Mangels Heal das Sz meist in die Hose geht. Ich hab beides probiert. Als DD war ich unzufrieden weil dauernd tot und tot Schaden machen geht auch nicht. Außerdem kam öfter der Heiler durch. Ich sah im Squared die Gruppe in die Knie gehen und fing dann automatisch wieder an zu heilen, was im vollen Dämätsch-Outfit und Skillung aber nur sehr klägliche Ergebnisse liefert.

Als Heiler (also mit Heilausrüstung und den richigen Taktiken) kam ich zwar auf "solide" Ergebnisse, aber der Unterschied zum Vollheiler war sehr deutlich. Es ging schon damit los das mir liebgewonnene Skills fehlten, aber eben auch Wille und Healkrit. Die Heilleistung war jedenfalls deutlich schlechter als als Vollheiler. Spass macht diese Kombi aber durchaus trotzdem, gerade weil man ganz witzige DD-Skills hat (insbesondere der AE Skill, der von einem Opfer zum nächsten springt ist cool) und dadurch die eigentliche Schamie-Mechanik endlich mal nutzen kann. Trotzdem fand ich das "Durchschnittliche" daran störend, sprich man glänzt weder als Heiler noch als DD und die eigene Gildengruppe guckt auch doof drein, weil ihnen plötzlich der Heiler fehlt. 

Also insgesamt fand ich den Dämätsch Schamie deutlich besser als erwartet, sprich der Schaden war höher als ich mir das vorgestellt hatte. Dennoch halte ich den Nutzen für die Gruppe für geringer als beim voll heilenden Schamie, denn Schaden machen können andere Klassen dennoch besser. Weil ich gerne das Gefühl habe auch was sinnvolles zum Sieg beigteragen zu haben spiele ich jetzt wieder Heiler, aber so ab und zu werd ich wohl auch nochmal umskillen (leider ist das nen bisschen teuer)


----------



## C0ntra (11. Mai 2010)

@Willigut:

Ich hab mir das Addon Closetgoblin besorgt, um auf Knopfdruck außerhalb des Kampfs Taktiken und Ausrüstung tauschen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Momentan besteht mein "Heilerset" nur als Lila Rüssiteilen und komme bei beibehaltener DD Rufskillung auf 711 WK und 28% Healcrit. Ein vollwertiger Heiler heilt ~33% mehr wie ich, mein SingleHeal ist so stark wie deren GroupHeal *g*. Ich meldet aktuell eigentlich immer Solo an und wechsel je nach Bedarf von DPS auf HEAL. Über 300K habe ich so auch schon geheilt, das hängt aber primär davon ab, ob du noch andere Heiler in der Gruppe hast, die schneller heilen oder gerade bei den Spielern stehen, die Schaden abbekommen. In der Regel heile ich weniger, ich hatte aber auch schon SZ, wo ich im DMG auf Platz 3 (Ordnung) war und dennoch am meisten geheilt habe, da wunderte ich mich schon, der 2. Heiler im SZ ist bloß herum gerannt um Flaggen zu tappen, was auch sehr sinnig war, da ich beide Gruppen heilen musste. Teilweise komm ich auch auf Heilleistungen von Vollheilern, die Zahlen am Ende kann man auch nicht unbedingt hinsichtlich Effektivität deuten, die sind von zu vielen Faktoren abhängig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Spaß machen mir aber SZ, wo ich auf DPS wechseln kann, denn da fühle ich mich zu hause.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schami ist nicht ganz so effektiv, was den Schaden betrifft, im Vergleich zum Erzi, dafür kann er besser weglaufen, aber im 1on1 stehe ich verdammt oben in der Nahrungskette. Die einzigen Fressfeinde sind wenn man es genau nimmt Squigtreiber und Hexenkriegerinnen, erstere sind potenziell gefährlicher. Man kann sie besiegen, also ich laufe auch des öfteren HK's hinterher^^, aber in dem Ranking würde beide oben stehen, einige andere Klassen besiegen mich zwar auch manchmal, aber das hängt eher von der Situation ab, ob man überrascht wird oder nicht.
Generell lauf ich jeder anderen Klasse erst mal hinterher *g*

Das tückische ist, das nur wenige vermuten, das ein auf sie zulaufender Erzi eine Gefahr dastellt, Heiler bleiben erst mal stehen und glotzen und Melee DDs/Tanks laufen auf einen zu. ^^ 
Das mein Schaden erst langsam kommt, erst nach 3 sek der erste Tick von 4 Dots, verschleiert die Bedrohung zusätzlich, sie merken oft zu spät, was da auf sie zukommt.


Ich finde die Flexibilität genial, die Heilung ist mittelprächtig, den Einzelschaden empfinde ich als hoch und ich bleibe in Bewegung, während ich angreife und je nach Bedarf Wechsel ich die Rolle. ;-)

Man muss auch beachten, das man (ich kann nur vom Erzi sprechen) Einzelschaden macht, Slayer/BWs haben spammen ziemlich oft AoE und pumpen ihre Zahlen so auf.


----------



## wiligut (12. Mai 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> @Willigut:
> Ich hab mir das Addon Closetgoblin besorgt, um auf Knopfdruck außerhalb des Kampfs Taktiken und Ausrüstung tauschen zu können.
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt, dass hatte mir ein Gildie auch empfohlen. Das werde ich mir für zukünftige Ausflüge ins DD Lager mal zulegen.



C0ntra schrieb:


> Mehr Spaß machen mir aber SZ, wo ich auf DPS wechseln kann, denn da fühle ich mich zu hause.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, nur waren diese SZ bei mir deutlich in der Unterzahl weil eben immer irgendwo nen Heiler fehlte



C0ntra schrieb:


> Das tückische ist, das nur wenige vermuten, das ein auf sie zulaufender Erzi eine Gefahr dastellt, Heiler bleiben erst mal stehen und glotzen und Melee DDs/Tanks laufen auf einen zu. ^^
> Das mein Schaden erst langsam kommt, erst nach 3 sek der erste Tick von 4 Dots, verschleiert die Bedrohung zusätzlich, sie merken oft zu spät, was da auf sie zukommt.



Genau darüber hab ich bei meinen Ausflügen in die LdT auch nachgedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das ist auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil. Leider half es mir nach meinem Tod aus Unerfahrenheit im Dämätsch machen dann aber auch nicht mehr, dass der Gegner ebefalls kurz vorm abnippeln war weil meine Dots weitertickten.

Leider hab ich die Skillung jetzt nicht mehr parat, aber 4 Dots hab ich nicht. 2 Standard Dots hab ich, wovon einer den Schaden in 150% Heal ummünzt. Ich fand es problematisch im 1 on 1 mit nem Nahkämpfer umzugehen. Ich schilder mal kurz den Kampf. Vielleicht hast du ja nen Tipp^^

1. Gegner läuft auf mich zu, ich verpass ihm 2 Dots wovon mich einer so lala heilt
2. Ich senke seine Stärke/Ballistik/Int um etwas über 100 Punkte
3. Spätestens dann ist er aber ran und macht ordentlich Aua an mir
4. Je nachdem wie schnell mein Lebensbalken fiel hab ich dann entweder melee absorb Schild angeschmissen und detaunt drauf gemacht und mich selbst geheilt (was im DD Outfit erschreckend wenig bringt) oder ihn weiter mit Schaden belegt der ebenfalls Schaden in Heal umwandelt.

Bis dahin war ich mit mir ganz zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider kippte dann der Kampf (es waren insgesamt nur 3, die Grundgesamtheit ist also etwas dürftig) zugunsten des Melee. Alternativ hab ich dann versucht zu kicken, was aber mangels Pfütze (ist leider im Heilbaum) nur eine ganz kurze Atempause brachte. Dann wars auch ganz schnell vorbei, weil ich etwas panisch alle möglichen Buttons drückte- Ende! In den drei Fällen war der Melee zwar auch auf ca. 10-20% runter und die Dots tickten noch ein bischen weiter aber das tröstete dann auch nicht mehr.
Ich sagte ja oben schon das mit etwas Übung wohl mehr drin gewesen wäre, aber ich hatte dann auch keine Geduld mehr. In den LdT fand ich einfach zu wenig und zu unregelmäßig Gegner zum testen (meistens waren es auch mehrere gleichzeitig).


----------



## Churchak (12. Mai 2010)

hmmm erzi hat standart wenn ichs richtig im kopf hab als dots den reinen dot der keinen CD hat ~ 1000 dam über 15 sec ,~1300 a 24 sec + 150% heal,~800 a 9 sec + -5% krittchance des gegners und dann noch wenn mans skillt ~800 a 9 sec + healdebuff bzw nen 5. wenn man schweigen mitskillt.


----------



## C0ntra (12. Mai 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Leider hab ich die Skillung jetzt nicht mehr parat, aber 4 Dots hab ich nicht. 2 Standard Dots hab ich, wovon einer den Schaden in 150% Heal ummünzt. Ich fand es problematisch im 1 on 1 mit nem Nahkämpfer umzugehen. Ich schilder mal kurz den Kampf. Vielleicht hast du ja nen Tipp^^
> 
> 1. Gegner läuft auf mich zu, ich verpass ihm 2 Dots wovon mich einer so lala heilt
> 2. Ich senke seine Stärke/Ballistik/Int um etwas über 100 Punkte
> ...



Du hast bis zu 3 Dots, soviel kann ich dir schon mal sagen. ;-)

Bei deinem Kampfablauf gibts aber ne Menge zu sagen, deine Skillung wäre hilfreich zu wissen aber "mangels Pfütze (ist leider im Heilbaum)" gibt schon Anhaltspunkte für deine Skillung. 
Bei den Skills gibt es einige Unterschiede zum Erzi aber pauschal würde ich nicht bestimmte Pfade skillen, um sie effektiver zu machen, sondern die passenden Skills aus allen Pfaden suchen.
Als "Tri-Spec" wird beim Erzi die 5/9/9 Skillung bezeichnet, ich hab dir das ungefähre Gegenstück mal für den Schami verlinkt.

Der Trick ist den Gegner zu "kiten", ergo du versucht gar nicht erst getroffen zu werden, was dich, wenn du den Kniff raus hast, den meisten Gegnern überlegen macht. Das gleichzeitige Laufen und Auslösen von Skills erfordert allerdings einiges an Übung - zu Anfangs hatte ich große Schwierigkeiten aber eine gute Tastenbelegung macht es handhabbar. =)

Je nach Situation musst du anders agieren aber als genereller Ablauf gegen MDps/Tanks (als Erzi):
1. Verpasse dem Gegner 4 Dots + den AP-Drain
2. Distanz halten, ggf. Dots/AP-Drain erneuern
3. Kommt er zu nah ran, die "Pfütze" legen und weiter vor ihm weg laufen. Bei Tanks mitunter den 65Fuß Resistenz-Debuff kombiniert mit nem anschließendem Knockback.
4. Wenn die Dots frisch drauf sind bietet sich auch mein 15 Sek Detaunt an. Oder der 5 Sek AoE Detaunt.
5. Bei Tanks debuffe ich mitunter den Widerstand, der Str/Bal/Int Debuff ist ein überflüssiger Cooldown, ich verzichte darauf - da ich eh nicht getroffen werden möchte, da ist es mir egal, wie viel Nahkampfschaden der macht. Der Effekt ist außerdem gering.
6. Heilen tue ich mich beim Kiten über die beiden HoT's im Vaul/Isha Pfad oder über einen Instant-"BigHeal" mit 5 Weiße Magie, letzteren aber kaum, da er mit 45AP ziemlich teuer ist.
7. Den Knockback und den Snare muss man aber gut timen, da der Cooldown 20-60 Sek lang ist.
8. Mein M1 3600hp Schild ist immer oben, wenn es bereit ist, es hält 60 Sek^^, das andere kleinere Schild nehme ich bei Bedarf. Die Gürteltaschen aus LdT fehlen mir noch, das wären dann noch 1-2 zusätzliche Schilde xD
9. Nicht zu übermütig werden und stehen bleiben, wenn der Gegner fast tot ist, das wurde mir schon einige Male zum Verhängnis, wo der Sieg quasi 100% sicher war.


Hier ein Link zu einem Beitrag aus einem englischem Forum, der den DPS Erzi, wie ich finde, treffend beschreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. Mai 2010)

So, war leider ne Woche krank. Hab in der zeit auch nicht gespielt oder in buffed geschrieben.

Jetzt gehts mir besser, mal sehn was auf meinem server los ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (14. Mai 2010)

@C0ntra

Ich habe mir deine Tipps mal gespeichert und werde sie probieren wenn ich nochmal auf DD switche. Ich wollte das gestern auf dem Testserver machen, aber man konnte nicht mit den Rufausbildern interagieren und daher nicht umskillen.

Aber ich fühl mich als Heilschamie sauwohl, das kleine Biest ist ziemlich zäh und ich mag vor allem das Stellungsspiel, ich bin mit jedem Busch ingame per du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das einzige was ich wirklich fürchten muss ist der stackende Autoattack, es gibt Slayer die laufen einen zu und man ist ohne die geringste Chance zur Gegenwehr instant tot. Aber das hat mit 1.3.5 hoffentlich ein Ende bzw. reduziert sich auf ein erträgliches Maß.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Mai 2010)

wiligut schrieb:


> Aber ich fühl mich als Heilschamie sauwohl, das kleine Biest ist ziemlich zäh und ich mag vor allem das Stellungsspiel, ich bin mit jedem Busch ingame per du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mich nerven eher eure Squigtreiber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie können mich zum Schweigen bringen, ich sie aber nicht kampfunfähig machen. Ich kann sie nicht kiten und sie machen phys. Schaden, während sie auch noch nen Rüssi Debuff haben. Da kommt alles negative zusammen.^^

Wie heißt du eigentlich Ingame? (gerne auch per PM)


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Hat schonmal wer einen support siggi oder auch Dok gespielt.
würd mich mal intressieren wie die so zu spielen sind.


----------



## Churchak (14. Mai 2010)

was verstehst du unter support Sigi/Dok ? nen heiler? wenn ja hab ich schon gespielt.er hält viel aus aber spielt sich recht öde bzw simpel im vergleich zu den andern heilern in meinen augen. man drückt eigendlich 90% der zeit nur 3-4 tasten(grp heal,beten,grp hot,grp absorb nich zwingend immer in der reihenfolge). wird man mal angegriffen einfach mit dem arsch an die wand,detaunt drücken und stumpf weiter seine rotation fahren.meist gibt der DDler dann irgendwann auf oder wird irgendwann von den eigenen leuten weggeflext.
hät der sigi/jünger von anfang an nen grp heal würd ich ihn als den einsteigerheiler in WAR bezeichnen.


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

Ich meine den pfand der gnade.
siggi heiler hab ich lang genug gespielt aber wie du schon 
beschreibts, es wird langweilig.


----------



## Churchak (14. Mai 2010)

aso naja im prinzip ist ja der lebensbuff aus der linie recht porno! anderseits stackt der meines wissens nicht mit salben,anderseits kann man so ne lebenssalbe gegen zb stä/heilleistung oder nahkampfkritt/stä oder wat weiss ich eintauchen (sprich super für dam-sigi) . die taktik welche die heilung der heilschläge um 50% verbessert ist für nen dam sigi bestimmt auch recht porno. 
anderseits hab ich es persönlich noch nie selber getestet und auch nicht im kopf auf was man in den beiden anderen pfaden verzichten muss wenn man bis hoch zum lebensbuff skillt (im heilpfad müsste das auf jedenfall die pbaesuperduperRPleecherheilung sein). Anderseits könnt ich mir gut vorstelln das man wenn man so hoch in gnade skillt als dam-sigi bedeutend zäher wird (halt mehr leben + mehr selbstheilung).
falls du auf draken spielst kannste ja mal* Snoxx* anschreiben ich denk der kann dir da weiterhelfen wenn du ihn nett fragst .das ist eigendlich der mir einzige bekannte RR hohe dam-sigi aufm server (rr7x-80 irgendwas) der den auch mit leidenschaft schon ne weile spielt .wenn der sich ned auskent dann keiner. ^^


----------



## Dominau (14. Mai 2010)

auf draken sind meine destruus deshalb kann ich ihn leider nicht fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub ich teste das einfach mal. 2g weg aber wayne -.-


----------

